

Facebook launching threaded comments - FiloSottile
http://monosnap.com/image/PsDAdNsEIE5eJUmeQ9KsfIFe7

======
FiloSottile
(the photo is a public one, thus no blurring)

I am not sure this is a new feature. It has still not rolled out on all
photos/comments. Anyone can find the announcement?

